# Felicidades vampiro



## romarsan

*CELEBRAMOS EN EL CASTILLO DE NUESTRO QUERIDO VAMPIRO*

*UNA GRAN FIESTA DE CUMPLEAÑOS*​


*ENTREGAD VUESTRAS CAPAS A ESTA JOVEN QUE NOS GUIARÁ*


*POR LAS HABITACIONES DEL CASTILLO*​


*AMIGOS, VA A SER UNA GRAN FIESTA*


*A LA ALTURA DE UN GRAN ANFITRION*​



*UN BESO VAMPIRO*


*FELICIDADES*​


----------



## Cabeza tuna

No tenia idea que estaba de cumpleaños como no aparece en la parte inferior del foro, pro de ser asi Felicidades compatriota!.


----------



## Rayines

Cabeza tuna said:


> No tenia idea que estaba de cumpleaños como no aparece en la parte inferior del foro, pro de ser asi Felicidades compatriota!.


(Como buen vampiro los tiene ocultos bajo la capa)

*¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, VAMPIRO!! *
​


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Rayines said:


> *(Como buen vampiro los tiene ocultos bajo la capa)*
> 
> *¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, VAMPIRO!! *
> 
> ​


 
Seran muchos tal vez...


----------



## romarsan

Hola chicos.

Ahora mismo no recuerdo cuantos siglos cumple, pero prometo averiguarlo y contaroslo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Con este son más de 20.000 posts los que nos sumamos para desearle feliz año a nuetro Vampiro particular, que está en su más tierna infancia, porque es sabido que los vampiros, si no inmortales, viven tantos, tantos años, que se llegan a olvidar de la edad que tienen.
Desde aquí, mi refugio antiaéreo, rodeado de una ristra de gruesos ajos, 
*
                                                                        FELICIDADES*


----------



## Cabeza tuna

¿Se viene carrete con Dracula, el abuelo de los monster, y el Conde Contar?


----------



## Metztli

Mi muy queridísimo Vampi!!!

Te mando un besote muy grande y un abrazo muy fuerte!

Mira a quién te traje para que te diera tu birthday lollipop?
http://www.the-night.net/slayers/images/buffy221-buffy.jpg

Mis mejores deseos para hoy y para siempre!

♪ HAPPY BIRHTDAY TO YOU ♪ ♪ 
♫ HAPPY BIRHTDAY TO YOU ♪ 
♪ ♪ HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR VAMPIRE ♪ 
♪ HAPPY BIRHTDAY TO YOU ♫


----------



## speedier

Hi Vampiro

Have a fantastic birthday party. Here are a few more ladies who want to attend.

Can I come to the party vampiro? And me please, I promise to bring my own snacks!

Relax Vampi, let all your cares and worries drift away, and have the happiest birthday of your life, and perhaps even give us a song later?


----------



## Jaén

*En homenaje al cumpleañero, **aquí vengo* *disfrazado de vampiro.*


*FELICIDADES, AMIGO!!*
​
*Que disfrutes este día (y siempre!!) saboreando una deliciosa "sangre" de las viñas del Valle Central o del Maipo!*


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas Felicidades Vampirito! ​ 
Espero que hoy y siempre pases días inolvidables. ¡Ah! Y que la pachanga sea espectacular .

Un abrazote,
Tampi

Nota: Todo expresado en color rojo sangre como es lo mínimo que se merece tan gran personaje .


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, campeón. ¡qué cumplas muchos (cientos) más!, como decimos por aquí.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

> and perhaps even give us a song later?


 
Hey little mouse, that would be our gif... you've got some right ideas! what can we give him as a present? Can you think of anything...? 

Vampi!! que pases el mejor de los cumpleaños! y nosotros que lo sigamos viendo y compartiendo.

Un abrazo grandote.

Avísanos si necesitas algún cuello jugoso...se me ocurren unos cuantos que proponerte!


----------



## alexacohen

Una buen aquelarre no está completo sin una bruja.... aquí estoy.

http://www.bmagic.org.uk/objects/1925P104/images/110780

Invoco a los espíritus del Aire, Señores de la Inteligencia.
Invoco a los esíritus de la Tierra, Señores del Conocimiento.
Invoco a los espíritus del Agua, Señores de la Libertad.
Invoco a los espíritus del Fuego, Señores de la Pasión.

Acudid a mi llamada y trazad un círculo mágico alrededor de esta fiesta, para que los pedantes, los impresentables, los ignorantes, los malvados no puedan penetrar en ella.

Que el Vampiro tenga la mejor fiesta de cumpleaños del mundo mundial.

Alexa, aka Morgan le Fay.


----------



## Fernita

_*Querido Vampiro: *_

*¡Te deseo muchísimas felicidades y que festejes cantando!*




*Con todo cariño,*
*Fer. *​


----------



## Vampiro

Muchas gracias, amigos, por tanto cariño.
Rosalía, dulce como siempre, gracias por recordarlo.  Después de la organización de esta fiesta quedas nominada oficialmene como productora de eventos.  Qué personal de lujo que has contratado.  Un besazo.
Cabeza tuna, compatriota, gracias por tu saludo.  Respecto a tus dudas, jé, recuerda que junto a Drácula y otros colegas, somos inmortales y de edad incierta.
Rayines, muchas gracias por tu saludo.
Manuel, fuente de sabiduría, un lujo poder contarme entre tus amigos.  Un abrazo.
Metztli, jejjjeeeee, ¿un lollipop?.  Me encantó tu regalo para endulzar el día.
Speedier, me gustó tu invitada… Y respecto de la canción… bueno si la fiesta se pone como espero terminaremos todos cantando arriba de las mesas.
Jaén, querido Ranomán, te queda muy bien el disfraz, y tuviste muy buen ojo para elegir el origen del rojo líquido que beberemos.
Tampi, con invitados como ustedes la pachanga no podrá ser de otra manera.  Un beso, amiga.
Antpax… en eso estamos, la idea es pasar varios cientos más en este mundo, sobre todo si es con amigos como ustedes.
Krolaina… tengo algunas ideas respecto de los cuellos, querida Caro, jé.  Un beso enorme.
Alexa, querida amiga.  Que tu conjuro tenga efecto y nadie interrumpa el festejo.  Y nada de bruja…
Fernita, qué gusto verte en la fiesta.  Hubieras traído a tu hijo y su banda, romperíamos los vidrios del castillo tocando rock hasta que salga el sol.
 
Un abrazo enorme para todos, amigos.
No puedo imaginar mejor cumpleaños.
_


----------



## romarsan

Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades, campeón. ¡qué cumplas muchos (cientos) más!, como decimos por aquí.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Ant


 
Y conviene añadir "y nosotros que lo veamos"


----------



## Metztli

Vampiro said:


> Muchas gracias, amigos, por tanto cariño.
> Metztli, jejjjeeeee, ¿un lollipop?. Me encantó tu regalo para endulzar el día.


 
Pero viste que la _Vampire Slayer_ tenía cara de pocos amigos? Figúrate lo que es para ella, precisamente ella, tener que ser la que te la entregara.

Me costaron unas cuantas patadas voladoras, pero lo conseguí.


----------



## romarsan

metztli said:


> pero viste que la _vampire slayer_ tenía cara de pocos amigos? Figúrate lo que es para ella, precisamente ella, tener que ser la que te la entregara.
> 
> me costaron unas cuantas patadas voladoras, pero lo conseguí.


 

bueno, pues se resisten los iconos gestuales, así que tres grin icon como tres catedrales.


----------



## Vampiro

Jajajjaaaa!!!!

_


----------



## Tezzaluna

*♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ *♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪​


♫ ♪ Happy Birthday to you! ♪ ♫


♫ ♪ Happy Birthday to you.! ♪ ♫


♫ ♪ Happy Birthday dear Vampiro…♪♫


♫ ♪ Happy Birthday to you! ♪ ♫​


*♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ *♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪​

Vampi,

I hope your birthday today is happier than those past, y los venideros, happier still.

A birthday toast to you, querido amigo.

http://absolutdrinks.com/content/media/images/drink/blood-orange-cosmo.jpg


Salud!

TezzaLuna


----------



## UVA-Q

¡Queridísimo Vampiro!!! ¡Muchísimas felicidades!  Espero la pases lleno de apapachos, consentimientos, abrazos y besos....con el bajo y el micrófono a la mano, y claaaaaro con buena música!! 

Besos!!


----------



## piraña utria

Vampiro said:


> Jajajjaaaa!!!!
> 
> _


 
Hola Vampi:

Hasta ahora "me desayunó" con tu cumpleaños. Felicitaciones en tu día y que Dios (upss, se me olvidaban tus creencias), permita que nos sigas deleitando por toda tu vampiresca eternidad.

Un abrazo,


----------



## Vampiro

Tezza y Uvita, queridas amigas, menos mal que llegaron a la fiesta, esto no era lo mismo sin ustedes.
Un beso grande.
Piraña, jejjjeeee, gracias, amigo, por tu saludo.   Un abrazo.
 
_


----------



## Miguel Antonio

¡Felicidades, Vampi!

Casi llego tarde a la fiesta, ¿queda un chupito de sangre por ahí? Mejor si es Sangre de Toro, para elevar una copa en un brindis por tu salud y por la de todos 

Un abrazo muy fuerte

MA


----------



## SDLX Master

*Muchas felicidades, Vampi. Deseo que la hayas pasado bien y que vengan muchos más. Te regalo un concentrado de eritrocitos.*
*Saludos,*
*Roger*​ 
Y para no abrir un thread por gusto: Mi profundo agradecimento a Silvia Fernanda por saludarme en mi cumpleaños que fue el 3 de noviembre y sólo ella lo notó, el resto "bien gracias".


----------



## polli

*Muy feliz cumple, querido Nosferatu!!!!*
*Espero no llegar muy tarde a la fiesta, no me la quiero perder porque va a estar buenísima si vos sos el encargado de la música.*
*Que lo pases muy lindo en tu día y que los festejos sigan y sigan...y brindaremos con vino chileno...*

*Un beso*


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias, Miguel.  Un abrazo para ti.
Me gustó eso de "Sangre de Toro"... ¿y de qué cosecha sería?

Gracias, Roger, a ti también por tu saludo.



polli said:


> *Que lo pases muy lindo en tu día y que los festejos sigan y sigan...y brindaremos con vino chileno...*


La carne que sea argentina, Mafaldita.
Un beso muy grande para ti, querida amiga 
_


----------



## borgonyon

Que la noche te libre de estacas y de ajos.

Te de tu merecido y que te lo merezcas. Al amparo de la noche, la ventaja es que todos los vampiros son pardos . . .

Ah, pero, Vampi, no hay como los conejitos, con ejotes y con ajitos.


----------



## romarsan

borgonyon said:


> Que la noche te libre de estacas y de ajos.
> 
> Te de tu merecido y que te lo merezcas. Al amparo de la noche, la ventaja es que todos los vampiros son pardos . . .
> 
> Ah, pero, Vampi, no hay como los conejitos, con ejotes y con ajitos.


 

Ooops, ya veo corriendo a esconderse una linda conejita y un elegante Vampiro...


----------



## borgonyon

SDLX Master said:


> *Muchas felicidades, Vampi. Deseo que la hayas pasado bien y que vengan muchos más. Te regalo un concentrado de eritrocitos.*
> *Saludos,*
> *Roger*​
> Y para no abrir un thread por gusto: Mi profundo agradecimento a Silvia Fernanda por saludarme en mi cumpleaños que fue el 3 de noviembre y sólo ella lo notó, el resto "bien gracias".


Vaya, Master, perdona nuestra falta de fraternidad, solidaridad, archicofradía, duplicidad, complicidad, humildad, civilidad, caballerosidad, generosidad, horticultura, homonimia y puntos intermedios. ¡Si cumples años con mi madre!

Aunque tarde, felicidades.


----------



## Vampiro

romarsan said:


> Ooops, ya veo corriendo a esconderse una linda conejita y un elegante Vampiro...


Ohhhh... qué fama me estoy ganando...
Pero es verdad, en el primer tipo de conejos que pensé fue en una conejita 
Gracias, Borgonyon, por tu saludo.
Eres de las personas que enaltecen este foro.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## coquis14

¡Felicidades! , no soy muy expresivo.


----------



## emm1366

Más vale tarde que nunca.

¡Feliz cumpleaños Vampi!


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Muchas felicidades Vampiro!!!!*
*Unn abrazo*
*Silvia*
​


----------



## alacant

Vaya castillo!!!!
Y Sangre de Toro!
Y buenos amigos!!
Va a ser la vampifiesta del año!
Happy birthday, y miles más
y a celebrarlos juntos, amigo Vampiro.
fly high, as high as you can, abrazotes, ala​


----------



## Mangato

Felicidades, me gustaría enviarte un hermoso cuello para que le hincases el colmillo, pero lo dejo en la intención. (Ya sabes, dicen que el infierno está lleno de buenas intenciones.

Un abrazo, y perdona el retraso

Mangato


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vampiro.

Te iba a poner alguna frase de cierto cantautor compatriota mío, pero mejor hoy no ¡porque es tu fiesta!

Muchas felicidades.

Jorge Lejano.


----------



## SDLX Master

borgonyon said:


> Vaya, Master, perdona nuestra falta de fraternidad, solidaridad, archicofradía, duplicidad, complicidad, humildad, civilidad, caballerosidad, generosidad, horticultura, homonimia y puntos intermedios. ¡Si cumples años con mi madre!
> 
> Aunque tarde, felicidades.


 
Mi estimado Borgonyon,
Justo y necesario aclarar que mi comentario, quizás por demás caprichoso e impertinente no estaba dirigido al grueso de nuestra comunidad de WR, sino a algunas personas muy específicas, a quienes creo debí enviarles un PM, pero en fin, solté el post, so pretexto de saludar a mi estimado vecino del sur, y no hay turning back.
De todas maneras mil gracias por tu saludo y por lo colorido del mismo  
Un abrazo,
Roger


----------



## alexacohen

Vampiro said:


> Alexa, querida amiga. Que tu conjuro tenga efecto y nadie interrumpa el festejo. Y nada de bruja.


 
Una vez le dije a Manuel que era bastante nefasta como bruja... y no puede ser más verdad.

Me he traído unos pocos invitados inmortales de lujo  para animar la fiesta.


----------



## Vampiro

Coquis14… a pesar de tu avatar siempre es un gusto encontrarte en el foro  Muchas gracias por tu saludo.
Emm1366, otro personaje de los imprescindibles.  Un abrazo, y muchas gracias también a ti.
Silvia Fernanda, un beso.  Siempre es un gusto leerte 
Ala, querida, fly high, my dearest friend, fly high…
Mangato… la intención es lo que vale.  De cualquier manera no faltará la oportunidad, jé.  Gracias por tu saludo.
Jorge Lejano… se agradece la consideración.  La música en esta fiesta está más bien cargadita al rock and roll. Oh, yeah!!!
Alexa… tus amigos son inmortales de lujo, sin lugar a dudas.  Gracias por invitarlos.
 
Gracias a todos nuevamente.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## amistad2008

¡Muchas felicidades, Vampiro!


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias, Amistad 
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## ILT

¡Híjole! Veo que por llegar tarde el Vampiro ya les hincó el diente a toooooodos los pasteles. Pero aunque tarde, ¡muchas felicidades!


----------



## Vampiro

Jajjaaa!!!
Gracias, ILT.
Siempre queda algún pastel para los amigos que llegan un poco más tarde a la fiesta.
Un abrazo, y muchas gracias por tu saludo.
_


----------



## Mirlo

Vampi: 
No puedo creer que hasta ahora me doy cuenta....
Muchísimas felicidades, espero que la hayas pasado de maravilla. Muchas gracias por formar parte de este foro. Besos y abrazos,

Mirlo





SALUDOS!!​


----------



## Vampiro

Querida Mirlo.
La fiesta aún no termina y no estaba completa sin ti.
Muchas gracias por tu saludo, y no sé en qué momento me tomaste esa foto 
Un beso.
_


----------



## Eugin

Uff... mirá que llegar más tarde que nuestra Carolilla es mucho decir, ¿eh?  
Lo mío es impresentable, querido compañero de signo...  ¿Podrás perdonarme? Pero al  menos ya conocías el motivo de mi ausencia... 

Espero que hayas pasado una super "vampifiesta", como dijo Ala, y hayas recibido muchos litros de sangre para compartir con nosotros mucho, mucho más tiempo... (o el que nosotros compartamos contigo...  )
Es un gusto compartir este lugar y correspondencias contigo. Gracias por ser como eres .


----------



## Vampiro

Muchas gracias, querida Euge.
No te preocupes, más que justificada tu ausencia 
Un beso enorme, querida amiga.
_


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola estimado Vampiro:

Aunque tarde, para variar, no por ello carente de profundo aprecio y estimación para vos. ¡Que el dios de los vampiros te bendiga mucho y te provea de manantiales de sangre fresca y roja para que saciés tu sempiterna sed de hemoglobina.

Aquí entre nos, ¿cuántos cumplís? ¿20,358? ¿967?. No importa, lo que cuenta es que estás con nosotros compartiendo este momento.

Desde El Salvador muchas felicidades hasta Chile.


----------



## Vampiro

Muchas gracias, Ayutuxte, por tus palabras.
Mi edad es un dato incierto porque dejé de contar los años hace mucho tiempo, pero en las venas siempre llevo veinte años y esos son los que valen.
Un abrazo desde el sur del mundo.
_


(48... pero no le cuentes a nadie...)

_


----------



## alexacohen

> Mi edad es un dato incierto porque dejé de contar los años hace mucho tiempo, pero en las venas siempre llevo veinte años y esos son los que valen


Y veinte años no es nada...


----------



## Pinairun

Una celebración así merece octava. Hoy es el último día  y me uno a los rezagados para desearte, desde este rincón de España, lo mejor de lo mejor.


----------



## valdo

Muchas felicidades y muy feliz cumple, Vampi....!!!
Lllego a la fiesta un poco tarde...como siempre... mas espero que hayas guardado una chelita para mí también...!!!


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile se celebran las fiesta patrias el 18 de septiembre.
Una semana o diez días después se desarma toda la parafernalia asociada al festejo (fondas, ramadas, puestos de comida, etc, etc...)  Ese día se hace una segunda fiesta que es tradicionalmente conocida como "El 18 Chico"
Lo mismo pasa en este cumpleaños.  Siempre queda festejo para recibir a los amigos rezagados
Un abrazo y gracias por el saludo, Pinairun y Valdo.
_


----------

